# Forstner model O opinions



## c.h 90 (Mar 12, 2018)

Has anyone tried the new model o with the stretch link? 
I feel it could be a brilliant add on for a black bay gmt (or any 41mm black bay) which I feel is a gorgeous watch with a sub par bracelet. 
No rivets, on the fly adjustment and a nice taper to take some of the mass out of the watch. 
What’s peoples thoughts? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I’m very interested in adding this myself. From what I have read it has great reviews.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

They make some of the best aftermarket bracelets out there, IMHO.


----------



## Pangaea (Nov 13, 2016)

I have it and other than not having fitted endlinks it is very nice. I got it for my Sealander GMT back when CW was on back order with all there bracelets.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

I just put it on a 41mm Black Bay. It is super comfortable thanks to the 16 mm taper. The stretch link is more suited for easy putting it on your wrist (because the deployant is short) rather than being a functional on the fly adjustment, because it moves with a bit of friction that you can feel. Other than that it is a perfect replacement for OEM bracelet, the endlinks had a bit of play but I realized it is due to the flimsy springbars provided by Forstner, so I replaced them with heavy duty springbars from my Vanguard Strap (identical to original Tudor springbars) and now the fit is really secure and tight (I don't feel any play at all). The bracelet is very light like the Grand Seiko bracelets. The finishing is really nice and is matching the brushing on the case. It does not look like a replacement bracelet at all (miles ahead of Strapcode). Mechanically it reminds me of a lower tier bracelet from Swatch Group (like Certina) so obviously you can't compare it with a superior OEM finishing, but it is better than your typical Seiko. But again, it is all about the comfort and this is how the original OEM should have been designed (and obviously there are no fake rivets). I can finally wear this watch on a bracelet on my 6.5 inches wrist. My lust for a new Pelagos has vanished.


----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

I just ordered one for my Black Bay Heritage 41. The OEM bracelet has been a pain for me. I hate that it doesn't taper more since I already prefer 20mm lug width, but can live with 22mm if there is enough taper. I'm also one of the lucky ones where I fit in between links and can't ever seem to find one setting that is just right. Always too tight or too loose, even when fiddling with the micro-adjustments. 

I was going to buy and Uncle Seiko half link until I found this one. I'll see how it goes and post pics once it's on the watch.


----------



## FiveHoleTickler (Aug 19, 2021)

mak52580 said:


> I just ordered one for my Black Bay Heritage 41. The OEM bracelet has been a pain for me. I hate that it doesn't taper more since I already prefer 20mm lug width, but can live with 22mm if there is enough taper. I'm also one of the lucky ones where I fit in between links and can't ever seem to find one setting that is just right. Always too tight or too loose, even when fiddling with the micro-adjustments.
> 
> I was going to buy and Uncle Seiko half link until I found this one. I'll see how it goes and post pics once it's on the watch.


How is it working for you? I'm considering buying one myself.


----------



## FiveHoleTickler (Aug 19, 2021)

mathu said:


> I just put it on a 41mm Black Bay. It is super comfortable thanks to the 16 mm taper. The stretch link is more suited for easy putting it on your wrist (because the deployant is short) rather than being a functional on the fly adjustment, because it moves with a bit of friction that you can feel. Other than that it is a perfect replacement for OEM bracelet, the endlinks had a bit of play but I realized it is due to the flimsy springbars provided by Forstner, so I replaced them with heavy duty springbars from my Vanguard Strap (identical to original Tudor springbars) and now the fit is really secure and tight (I don't feel any play at all). The bracelet is very light like the Grand Seiko bracelets. The finishing is really nice and is matching the brushing on the case. It does not look like a replacement bracelet at all (miles ahead of Strapcode). Mechanically it reminds me of a lower tier bracelet from Swatch Group (like Certina) so obviously you can't compare it with a superior OEM finishing, but it is better than your typical Seiko. But again, it is all about the comfort and this is how the original OEM should have been designed (and obviously there are no fake rivets). I can finally wear this watch on a bracelet on my 6.5 inches wrist. My lust for a new Pelagos has vanished.
> 
> View attachment 16904687
> 
> ...


Would you recommend the Vanguard strap?


----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

FiveHoleTickler said:


> How is it working for you? I'm considering buying one myself.


I have had it a couple of weeks and love it. It fits so much better than the Tudor OEM bracelet and I can finally get a good fit. And the spring loaded extension bracelet is awesome. I think it’s an even better design than my Tudor Pelagos and can’t believe other watchmakers haven’t used the design. The packaging was also great and came with a great mini screwdriver.

I’m likely going to get their all brushed jubilee bracelet for my Tudor BB GMT


----------



## FiveHoleTickler (Aug 19, 2021)

mak52580 said:


> I have had it a couple of weeks and love it. It fits so much better than the Tudor OEM bracelet and I can finally get a good fit. And the spring loaded extension bracelet is awesome. I think it’s an even better design than my Tudor Pelagos and can’t believe other watchmakers haven’t used the design. The packaging was also great and came with a great mini screwdriver.
> 
> I’m likely going to get their all brushed jubilee bracelet for my Tudor BB GMT
> 
> ...


Looks great! Thanks for the update. I think I'm going to have to splurge for one. I don't mind the OEM bracelet, but I like the idea of having the jubilee option.

The spring loaded extension has piqued my interest as well. Happy to hear you are enjoying it!


----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

FiveHoleTickler said:


> Looks great! Thanks for the update. I think I'm going to have to splurge for one. I don't mind the OEM bracelet, but I like the idea of having the jubilee option.
> 
> The spring loaded extension has piqued my interest as well. Happy to hear you are enjoying it!


it’s been great. I was one of those people who was right in between links. One removed was too small, all installed, too big. It took this watch from basically unwearable for me on a bracelet to a whole new watch.


----------

